# Partner visa



## phillipemo (Dec 13, 2013)

Hi,

I'm French and got a job in Spain. My Australian girlfriend wants to join me and work in Spain. We're trying to get her a "partner visa" but are having issues.
First we're gonna get the French PACS to be registered partners.
Then we've read that you can get a residence card with it.

Do you know if she can come to Spain on a tourist visa and then apply for a residence card while on this tourist visa?

Does she need an additional visa or is the residence card enough on its own?

Have one of you been through this procedure and could tell me about it?

Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

phillipemo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm French and got a job in Spain. My Australian girlfriend wants to join me and work in Spain. We're trying to get her a "partner visa" but are having issues.
> First we're gonna get the French PACS to be registered partners.
> ...



no she can't - there are no visas for unmarried partners at all - & PACS in France carries no weight here afaik - I believe that it's like our 'pareja de hecho' here - recognition that you are partners but not a formal/legal as marriage?

she would have to get a resident visa in her own right & the only real way to do that is by getting a job here - the company would have to apply on her behalf & prove that there are no non-EU citizens available to take it

also, she couldn't be in Spain while the application was processed - she would have to return to her country of usual residence


or you could just get married....


----------



## phillipemo (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot for your answer.
For the first point, I've read on europa.eu that the French PACS was recognised in Spain and would grand equivalant or similar benefits as marriage for immigration purposes. Are you sure that it doesn't?

We've seen the pareja de hecho option as well. Did you say that you cannot obtain a residence card with it? We thought it had legal implications:
europa.eu/youreurope/citizens/family/couple/registered-partners/index_en.htm]EU – Registered/civil partnerships: recognition in different countries – Your Europe

If we get married. Would she be able to get the residence card while in Spain on a tourist visa or would she have to go back to Australia?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

phillipemo said:


> Thanks a lot for your answer.
> For the first point, I've read on europa.eu that the French PACS was recognised in Spain and would grand equivalant or similar benefits as marriage for immigration purposes. Are you sure that it doesn't?
> 
> We've seen the pareja de hecho option as well. Did you say that you cannot obtain a residence card with it? We thought it had legal implications:
> ...


that website is rarely if ever wrong, so you should be fine if PACS is what they call a civil partnership

the Spanish 'pareja de hecho' is less formal than that, in that it's just registering with the local authority - not a formal legal partnership

she could, if it is a recognised relationship, come on a tourist visa & register as your legal partner/spouse, once you have registered as resident yourself

I'd check it with the Spanish consulate in France to be absolutely certain


----------



## phillipemo (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks a lot!


----------

